# Middleton's "Sugar Barrel"



## DSturg369

SailorJack said:


> If you enjoy these old timers ("Drugstore" tobaccos) and haven't tried Middleton's Sugar Barrel than you owe it to yourself to dish out a whopping $13 for a tub from JR's. It's not nearly as sweet as the name implies, also has a touch or Virginia to make it a tad more interesting. Let it sit after opening and the sweetener will subside and the Burleys will become more buttery and tasty. Haven't had a Burley blend that I enjoy more and that includes the ones from the custom hand blended houses.


I found this on another thread and thought it was pretty accurate. The price has increased somewhat post-SCHIP but it's still a great bargain. This stuff smells fantastic from the tub and, after a little drying time, smokes great and has a very nice room note..... It passes the "Wife Test" with flying colors. It will never take the place of my most liked oldie of Prince Albert but it comes pretty darn close. :thumb:


----------



## Professor Mike

Back in the late 60's and early 70's SugarBarrell was considered a DrugStore tobacco. You could find it next to the PA,CH,H&H and SWR.
I smoked a boat load of it before I discovered the B&M's. As best as I can remember it wasn't bad,in fact it was fairly decent smoke & had a great aroma. I guess I need to rediscover it. As I remember it was fairly inexpensive. Anyone know who carries it as it has disappeared from the DrugStores?

Kindest Reguards


Prof. Mike


----------



## dmkerr

www.jrcigar.com has the best price I've seen for this. I'd like to try this myself if I didn't have to invest in a huge tub.



Professor Mike said:


> Back in the late 60's and early 70's SugarBarrell was considered a DrugStore tobacco. You could find it next to the PA,CH,H&H and SWR.
> I smoked a boat load of it before I discovered the B&M's. As best as I can remember it wasn't bad,in fact it was fairly decent smoke & had a great aroma. I guess I need to rediscover it. As I remember it was fairly inexpensive. Anyone know who carries it as it has disappeared from the DrugStores?
> 
> Kindest Reguards
> 
> Prof. Mike


----------



## Professor Mike

dmkerr said:


> www.jrcigar.com has the best price I've seen for this. I'd like to try this myself if I didn't have to invest in a huge tub.


 Thanks for the link. How does this sound. If I order a tub within the next couple of week I'll let you know. You shoot me a PM with your mailing address and I'll send you a sample to try.:bolt:

Prof. Mike


----------



## dmkerr

Professor Mike said:


> Thanks for the link. How does this sound. If I order a tub within the next couple of week I'll let you know. You shoot me a PM with your mailing address and I'll send you a sample to try.:bolt:
> 
> Prof. Mike


Does anyone actually turn down a free sample of exactly what they ask for? 

Thanks for the offer. Not too much - maybe just a couple of bowls worth. I appreciate it, and will be happy to reciprocate.


----------



## SailorJack

Sugar Barrel is still my go to Burley. Often-ed overlooked. The name scares many away. It is not nearly as sweet as the name might suggest.


----------



## AcworthAl

Based on what I read here, I tried Sugar Barrel—it is pretty damn good.


----------



## DSturg369

:tu


----------



## AcworthAl

I have been amazed by Sugar Barrel. I have probably smoke more of it in the last month than anything else. It is in my opinion a very mild aromatic and it NOT overly sweet. I smoke the few aromatics that I smoke in cheap pipes (Grabows, MM, etc.) I am tempted to load a bowl in a good briar and see if it may even taste better. It lights easily, burns clean and is really a great smoke.


----------



## stoked

I just got hold of some Sugar Barrel and I'm loving this stuff! I'm not huge on aros these days but SB hits the spot. I've got a fair bit of quality baccys cellared and I keep reaching for the SB since it arrived. Maybe a future all-dayer.

Anybody know some history on this mixture? I googled it but I'm not finding that much.


----------



## DSturg369

I found this... The Rotarian - Google Books

Read the Sugar Barrel add.


----------



## stoked

DSturg369 said:


> I found this... The Rotarian - Google Books
> 
> Read the Sugar Barrel add.


*Aged bourbon burley accidentally stored in sugar barrels containing some damp sugar*. Very interesting! Ad suggested blending too. Thanks very much for the information.

I've smoked 1 out of 5 bowls of SB today and during the other 4 I thought about SB at least once. I think I'm hooked.


----------



## TN22

Just found this website that offers it in both 12 oz and 2 oz portions.

SUGAR BARREL - 2oz


----------



## Professor Mike

stoked said:


> I just got hold of some Sugar Barrel and I'm loving this stuff! I'm not huge on aros these days but SB hits the spot. I've got a fair bit of quality baccys cellared and I keep reaching for the SB since it arrived. Maybe a future all-dayer.
> 
> Anybody know some history on this mixture? I googled it but I'm not finding that much.


 Do not know much about the history,however I smoked a boat load of it in the 60's.:hippie: It was packaged in a 2 oz foil pouch.

Prof. Mike:spy:


----------



## stoked

I just found this tidbit through google:

*On Friday, August 30, 1963, *a U.S. federal trademark registration was filed for *SUGAR BARREL*. This trademark is owned by *JOHN MIDDLETON CO.*, 475 NORTH LEWIS ROAD, LIMERICK , 19468 .


----------



## DSturg369

I already have a MM cob loaded up with SB to accompany the morning coffee.


----------



## stoked

DSturg369 said:


> I already have a MM cob loaded up with SB to accompany the morning coffee.


Good plan, I'm setting one up for tomorrow.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jamie,

Nice pic. I love old time advertising. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SammyBirdland

I just tried a sample of Sugar Barrel for the first time. Outstanding! Count me as another suggesting that you give it a try.


I found this old thread while googling for prices to purchase some


----------



## Zeabed

I received a two-ounce sample bag a few days ago. Love this one in my cobs. Will order more.


----------



## Zeabed

DSturg369 said:


> I found this... The Rotarian - Google Books
> 
> Read the Sugar Barrel add.


Drat! The offer expired on July 31!

1949 :mrgreen:


----------



## thewileyman

I need to try this...


----------



## Brinson

thewileyman said:


> I need to try this...


Me, too. Gotta decide if I should just jump into a 12oz tub or buy 2ozs. Ah, life presents us with so many dilemnas!


----------



## El Gringo

I thought of this awhile back...guess I'll have to give it a shot.


----------



## jfdiii

I had heard good things about SB and asked local shop to get a tub for me. She couldn't get it and couldn't even find it in "the book". Was bitching to the wife about it...
Yadda,
Yadda,
Yadda,
few weeks later...
I open a box from UPS, in it were 2 tubs of SB and note saying "The enclosed is courtesy of Craig Schwartz- to hold you and your husband over until you are able to get your hands on some!
Regards,
Fran Zemmel
Assistant to Craig Schwartz
President and CEO
John Middleton Co.

What a good wife! And yes Sugar Barrel in a cob is a great smoke!


----------



## DSturg369

:tu Joe!


----------



## karatekyle

The next tobacco I buy will be sugar barrel. I've been on a huge pipe kick here lately and this just sounds great. I've been meaning to buy some for a while now. But now its official. Next in line is SB!


----------



## Tashy

_I love the Sugar Barrel :biggrin1: _


----------



## funbags

i cant find this any where locally for me.and like others are in no position to buy a whole barrel.


----------



## SailorJack

After Sugar Barrel has been opened for awhile it just gets better.


----------



## laloin

have yet to found anybody that has Sb in stock, all wallyworld has is PA and captain black white, grrrrrrrrr
troy


----------



## BigG

laloin said:


> have yet to found anybody that has Sb in stock, all wallyworld has is PA and captain black white, grrrrrrrrr
> troy


4noggins & jrcigars


----------



## Blue Raccoon

yep, SB is one the wife will allow in the car with her.. so it gets a lot of play


----------

